
Tipfight adds competition to charity fundraising - ivankirigin
http://tipfight.com/
======
picnichouse
I could see this working really well if you did it with opposing charities,
e.g. RNC vs. DNC. The charities wouldn't even need to endorse it, necessarily.
Could be huge.

~~~
ivankirigin
We at Tipjoy had similar ideas for a big conference coming up. The problem is
that it would be around 3-1 for the left. That's just the profile online.

------
drewp
Comments welcome about the site design! How can I get the activity twitter
updates to attract more users? How do I keep users returning once a day?

------
ivankirigin
Tipfight = twitter + tipjoy + UFC

